# Color questions...



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

momo3boys said:


> I keep reading about Tobiano, Sabino....and other colors. What do they mean! I know nothing about horse colors, mines black. lol I know that many of you are horse color and genetic enthusiasts, so please tell me what you know! (pictures are good too, I'm a visual learner...)


Those colors are patterns of a paint horse.

Tobiano horses have round markings with white legs and white across the back between the withers and the dock of the tail. Most of the time is arranged vertically and more white than color. The head is usually dark and with markings a normal horse. (star, snip, strip, or blaze).




The overo has spotting patterns with sharp, irregular markings, usually horizontal and more color than white. The face is usually white and sometimes has blue eyes. The white rarely crosses the back, and the legs are usually dark. 

The APHA (american paint horse association) recognizes 3 different overo patterns: 
-FRAME: these horses are characterized by ragged, sharp white patches on the sides of their body, leaving a "frame" of color that usually includes the topline.
-SABINO: these horses have a slight spotting pattern with high white on the legs, belly spots, white markings on the face that go past the eyes, and/or patches of roan may or may not be on the edges of white markings.
-SPLASHED WHITE: these typically have blue eyes and crisp, smooth, blocky white markings that almost always include the head and legs. The tail is white or white-tipped, and body markings are under the belly and extend "upwards"

Then, "tovero" is a mix between tobiano and overo, pretty self explanitory.


Hope I helped!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks vegas! I appreciate it! Is there any other crazy color info I don't even know that I don't know? Like the bay at my friends farm has black eyeliner eyes, and shes bay colored. I've never seen that before..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

There are so many things that even colour experts don't even know.

Wix.com Equine Color Genetics created by ruffriderdesign based on Close Up NDAppy is working on this website (isn't not complete yet), but it's quite informative for beginners. I would suggest reading random other colour threads and maybe googling different colours. It's one of those things where with practice and a lot of reading, it'll make more sense. 

Sorry, that was kind of vague, but it's not something I can really explain in one post. Haha.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

momo3boys said:


> Thanks vegas! I appreciate it! Is there any other crazy color info I don't even know that I don't know? Like the bay at my friends farm has black eyeliner eyes, and shes bay colored. I've never seen that before..


Sure no problem! And the black eyeliner is typical with bay horses.


----------

